# Can you freeze the Spring Mix????



## jmhoesch (Feb 5, 2013)

The reason is I got two bags of it but I also got a bunch of organic greens for Mr. Pickles. I wanted to wash and chop them and put them all into a container like my own little spring mix but I don't want the bagged Spring Mix to go to waste.

I got Endive, mustard greens, turnip greens, and something that was on the list but can't pronounce, found them all in the organic section.

I know I'm annoying you, I'll probably have more stupid questions. lol

thanks!


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh jeez. That's not annoying.

If you freeze greens they will turn to mush. Give it a try.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 5, 2013)

With the spring mix if you seal it in a ziplock bag and your freezer is very cold it can work without turning into mush, but the conditions have to be just right. Even if it turns to mush, that doesn't necessarily mean the tort won't eat it.


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 5, 2013)

It does not sound like a good idea...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never had luck freezing greens. But, I have had good luck with putting my greens in a freezer bag and keeping them in my fridge.


----------



## Neal (Feb 5, 2013)

The solution is to buy more tortoises.


----------



## TuRtLE1924 (Feb 5, 2013)

With my greens I wash them and dry them very well (using a salad spinner). Then wrap them in paper towels so that any moisture created while in the fridge will be sopped up, put them in a ziplock bag and keep in your crisper in the fridge. I do my lettuce and spinach like this all the time and they last me up to 3 weeks, with maybe only a few leaves going bad.


----------



## Edna (Feb 5, 2013)

I have frozen greens and then fed them to my torts. The freezing does turn them to mush, but that does not seem to effect palatability. It does present a problem for torts getting a bite of food. The "crispness" that allows them to bite through tougher fibers isn't present after freezing so the torts are left with strings plant material hanging out of their mouths. I addressed this problem by snipping the frozen-thawed greens with scissors. My torts don't mind thawed greens.


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 5, 2013)

Neal said:


> The solution is to buy more tortoises.



LOL Isn't this the solution to all life's problems?


----------



## jmhoesch (Feb 5, 2013)

would love to buy another torti, but I'm worrying too much w/ this one! lol Being a new torti mom is stressful. Maybe in a year or two when I don't feel like I'm doing everything wrong, we'll get another one. lol

I put one of the bags in the freezer and will see how it turns out. Kept the other one in the fridge. I've got a lot of greens in there! My husband was like, "that lil guy eats better then us"! lol


----------



## Richsandwich (Feb 5, 2013)

My wife bought one of those salad crisper things(not sure of the exact name). It works great we keep the spring mix along with other things in it and it stays in the fridge. Everything stays crisp and fresher longer.


----------



## Tortus (Feb 5, 2013)

I buy Olivia's organic spring mix that comes in a plastic tub. It's always gone before it goes bad, and my tort is just under 6 months old. I keep the container in the crisper drawer.

I find the stuff that comes in plastic bags goes bad faster.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2013)

If you freeze it, it turns to mush.


----------



## AesopTortoise (Feb 6, 2013)

Tortus said:


> I buy Olivia's organic spring mix that comes in a plastic tub. It's always gone before it goes bad, and my tort is just under 6 months old. I keep the container in the crisper drawer.
> 
> I find the stuff that comes in plastic bags goes bad faster.



Ditto. 
I wonder if vacuum sealing them before freezing would make any diff. But the water in the leaves crystalizing may just be to damaging to the cells.


----------



## pineapple (Feb 6, 2013)

I've only had success freezing kale, I chop it and put it in ice cube trays with water. I have a thread about it if you want to check it out.


----------

